# ظاهرة التكهف cavitation وال NPSH في المضخات



## م0بشار (14 فبراير 2010)

*ضاهرة التكهف cavitation و ( npsh) في المضخات , هام وقيم .*

نبدا بعون الله 

1- ضاهرة التكهف او cavitation:-

تعتبر من اكثر الاعطال شيوعا وخطورة في المضخات الطاردة وله اثر سلبي على الاداء ويسرع معدل
التاكل للاجزاء الداخلية للمضخة منها الدفاعة (impller) والسطح الدخلي لل (case) وللمضخة التي فيها تكهف يمكن عند فتحها ملاحظة اثار التاكل على الجزاء انفة الذكر بشكل تنقر وان ضاهرة التكهف تكمن في تكون فجوات او فقاعات هواء في مقطع الامتصاص للمضخة وصولا لمركزها يصل
ضغطها عند انجارها الى عشرات المرات ضغط دفع المضخة اي هي بمثابة صدمات ديناميكية متناوبة 
على السطح الداخلي للمضخة ويمكن سماع اصوات عالية داخل المضخة عند وجود هذه الضاهرة فيها0


2- منع التكهفcavitation preventation :-

اذا كانت المضخة بحالة تكهف فان مجموعة من من التغيرات الضرورية التي ينبغي ادخالها على تصميم النظام لزيادة (npsh a) بحيث يصبح اكبر من (npsh r) لايقاف التكهف , ومن الطرق المستخدمة لزيادة (npsh a) :-

1- زيادة الضغط عند مقطع الامتصاص للمضخة (السحب) ,حيث اذا كانت المضخة تسحب من من خزان يمكن رفع مستوى السائل في الخزان اذا كان مغلق او زيادة الضغط في الفراغ يؤدي الى زيادة ضغط الامتصاص 0
2- ومن الممكن ايضا زيادة (npsh a) بتخفيض درجة حرارة السائل الذي يتم ضخه وهذا يؤدي الى تخفيض ضغط الاشباع وبالتالي زيادة (npsh a) حسب العلاقة:-

npsh a = p suction - p saturation

من المعروف ان علاقة درجة الحرارة مع الضغط علاقة طردية , فعند خفض درجة الحرارة للسائل في السحب ينخفض ضغط الاشباع (p saturation) وبالتالي حسب العلاقة اعلاه عند تخفيض ضغط الشباع بثبوت ضغط السحب نحصل على قيمة عددية اكبر اي الناتج اكبر وهو المطلوب زيادته 
(npsh a) .
3- اذا كان ممكنا تخيفض ضياعات العلو في انابيب الامتصاص للمضخة فان (npsh a) سوف يزداد لان (npsh r) سوف يقل ,
وهنالك عدة طرق لتخفيض ضياعات العلو تتضمن بزيادة قطر الانبوب وتخفيض عدد الحنيات (elbow) والصمامات والوصلات في الانبوب الغير ضرورية الى اقل قدر ممكن وتخفيض طول الانبوب 0
4- من الممكن ايقاف التكهف بتخفيض (npsh r) للمضخة 0


ملاحظات هامة :- 

1- عندما نتكلم عن تكهف وعلو الامتصاص الصافي الموجب بنوعيه المتوفر (npsh a) والمطلوب (npsh r) فذلك يعني اننا في خط السحب للمضخة والى مركزها 0

2- ان قيمة ال (npsh r) لمضخة ليست ثابتة تحت مختلف الظروف ولكنها تعتمد على بعض العوامل 
, ويزداد (npsh r) بشكل ملموس عند ازدياد معدل التدفق عبر المضخة , لذلك فان تخفيض معدل التدفق عبر المضخة , بخنق صمام التفريغ سيخفض (npsh r) .

3- يعتمد (npsh r) على سرعة المضخة ايضا , فكلما كانت سرعة دوران الدفاعة اكبر كان (npsh r) اكبر , لذلك اذا تم تخفيض سرعة مضخة نابذة متغيرة السرعة قل (npsh r ) لها 0

4- يتم تحديد (npsh r) لمنع التكهف عبر اختبارات الشركة الصانعة واعتمادا على عدة عوامل تتضمن ( نوع مدخل الدفاعة , وتصميمها , ومعدل تدفق المضخة , والسرعة الدورانية للدفاعة ,ونوع السائل المضخ ) وتوفر الشركة الصانعة عادة منحنيات (npsh r) كتابع لمعدل التدفق للمضخة من اجل سائل معين في دليل المشتري 0


3- اسباب التكهف cavitation causes :- 

هنالك ثلاثة اسباب مسببة للتكهف وهي :- 

1- تغير الطور :- من الحالة السائلة الى الغازية للسائل 0
2- وجود الهواء او الغاز في مقطع السحب للمضخة او داخلها 0
3- الجريان المضطرب 0



لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم 0
سبحان الله وبحمد 

م0 بشار


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس بشار


----------



## jomma (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا م. بشار على هذا الموضوع المهم، وظاهرة التكهف تعتبر من المشاكل التي تعاني منها المضخات، والتي تظهر بسبب الآختبار الخاطئ للمضخة. أود أن أشير هنا إلى أن ظاهرة التكهف لا علاقة بها بالهواء الدائب في السائل، بل تنتج هذه الظاهرة من تبخر السائل بسبب إنخفاض ضغطه إلى ما دون ضغط البخار، عندها يتبخر السائل وتنتج بذلك فقاقيع أوفجوات أو كهوف من البخار وعند دخول هذه الفقاقيع إلى داخل المضخة وتمر بمنطقة ضغط عالي تنهار هذه الفقاقيع وتتحول إلى سائل من جديد ونظرا للإختلاف الكبير بين كثافة السائل والبخر، تنتج موجات ضغط عالي تسبب مشاكل كبيرة للمنظومة وللمضخة وقد تعمل على تدميرها، بالإضافة إلى الإهتزازات العنيفة للمنظومة . من الناحية العملية عادة لا يمكن تخفيض درجة حرارة السائل أو تغيير مواصفات منظومة السحب -suction- حيث عادة يتم تصميم المنظومة الهيدروليكية وبعدها يتم إختيار المضخة المناسبة. شكرا مرة أخرى وأتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## محمود كمياء (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولكن لكى يتم زياد التوضيح نرجو عمل مثال للفهم وليكن على مضخة
2.5 متر بالساعة وضغط 3بار ما هى الحسابات التى نقوم بها والمعلومات المطلوبة


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (18 فبراير 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :-_

سوف نتكلم هنا عن ظاهرة مهمة وخطيرة في المضخات وهي التكهف , cavitation  مع الاسباب المسببة لها 0
نبدا بعون الله :-
ظاهرة التكهف cavitation  :-

ان ظاهرة التكهف من اخطر المشاكل التي يمكن ان تؤذي بصورة ملحوظة عمل واداء المضخات , وهي تسبب عند حدوثها اضرارا في دفاعة المضخة (impeller) , حيث بعد فترة تظهر الاعراض على المضخة من تنقر في وجه الدفاعة والسطح الداخلي للمضخة (case) , وان هذه الظاهرة تحدث نتيجة انفجار فقاعات في مركز المضخة اتية من جزء السحب لها مؤدية الى توليد ضغط كبير بصدمات متناوبة على الاجزاء الداخلية للمضخة وان تدهور الاداء الناتج عن التكهف يسبب تدهورا وتذبب في معدل التدفق وضغط التفريغ للمضخة 0


1- منع التكهف cavitation preventation :-

اذا كانت المضخة في حالة تكهف فان مجموعة من التغيرات الضرورية التي ينبغي ادخالها على تصميم النظام لزيادة ال (npsha ) بحيث يصبح اكبر من (npshr) لايقاف التكهف 0

ومن الطرق المتنوعة لزيادة (npsha) :-

a- زيادة الضغط عند مقطع الامتصاص للمضخة , حيث اذا كانت المضخة تسحب من خزان يمكن رفع مستوى السائل فيه اذا كان مغلق او زيادة الضغط في الفراغ يؤدي الى زيادة الضغط في الفراغ 0
b- من الممكن ايضا زيادة (npsha ) بتخفيض درجة حرارة السائل الذي يتم ضغطه وهذا يؤدي الى تخفيض ضغط الاشباع للسائل وبالتالي يزداد (npsha) حسب العلاقة :- 


Npsha= p suction – p saturation 
حيث ان علاقة درجة الحرارة بالضغط علاقة طردية وبانخفاض درجة حرارة السائل في السحب يقل ضغط الاشباع ويزداد ( npsh ) حسب المعادلة اعلاه 0
c-  اذا كان ممكنا تخفيض ضياعات العلو في انابيب السحب للمضخة فان (npsha) سوف يزداد لان ال npshr  سوف يقل , وهنالك عدة طرق لتخفيض ضياعات العلو بزيادة قطر الانبوب وتخفيض عدد الحنيات ( elbow) والصمامات والوصلات في الانبوب وتخفيض طول الانبوب 0
d- من الممكن ايقاف التكهف بتخفيض (npshr) للمضخة 0


ملاحظات :- 
1- ان قيمة (npshr) لمضخة معينة ليست ثابتة تحت ظروف مختلفة ولكنها تعتمد على بعض العوامل , ويزداد (npshr) للمضخة بشكل ملموس عند ازدياد معدل التدفق عبر المضخة ,لذلك فان تخفيض معدل التدفق عبرالمضخة بخنق صمام التفريغ سيخفض ال (npshr) للمضخة 0
2- يعتمد ال (npshr ) على سرعة المضخة ايضا , فكلما كانت سرعة دوران الدفاعة اكبر كان ال (npshr ) , لذلك فاذا تم تخفيض السرعة لمضخة متغيرة السرعة فان ( npshr) سوف ينخفض 0
3- يتم تحديد (npshr) لمنع التكهف عبر اختبارات الشركة الصانعة واعتمادا على عدة عوامل تتضمن ( نوع مدخل الدفاعة , وتصميمها , ومعدل تدفق المضخة , والسرعة الدورانية للدفاعة , ونوع السائل الذي يتم ضخه ) , وتوفر الشركات الصانعة عادة منحنيات (npshr) كتابع لمعدل تدفق المضخة من اجل سائل معين في دليل المشتري 0


2- اسباب التكهف cavitation causes :-

1- تغير الطور :- تغير الطور من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة الغازية 0
2- وجود الهواء او الغاز في المضخة 0
3- الجريان المضطرب 0



3- علو الامتصاص الايجابي الصافي (npsh) :-

لتجنب التكهف بصورة عامة :-
1- يجب ان يبقى ضغط المائع في كل نقاط المضخة اعلى من ضغط الاشباع 0
2- ان المقدار المستخدم لتحديد فيما اذا كان ضغط المائع الذي يتم ضخه مناسبا لتجنب التكهف هو علو الامتصاص الايجابي الصافي 0
3- ان علو الامتصاص الايجابي المتوفر (npshr) هو الفرق بين الضغط عند الامتصاص للمضخة وضغط الاشباع للسائل الذي يتم ضخه 0

ولتجنب التكهف يجب ان يكون npsha > npshr  0


تم بعون الله 
لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء 0


----------



## majjj (18 فبراير 2010)

thank you MR


----------



## عمراياد (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## dhiaaa (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخونا بشار، ولكن سمعت عن نظرية جديدة عن التكهف تقول:
أن السبب في ظاهرة التكهف هو الاندفاع الشديد في الجزيئات التي يتم طردها من غرفة المضخة وبذلك يحدث هناك بعض نقاط الفراغ في المنطقة الأمر الذي يستدعي أن يتمدد بعض الجزيئات المكونة لسطح الممروحة (impeller) محدثة بذلك نقرا فيها، فما رأيكم بهذه النظرية؟


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز سمير , اولا شكرا على مرورك , وثانيا ان النظرية التي ذكرتها هي نفسها المقصود بها الجريان المضطرب داخل غرفة المضخة نتيجة اندفاع الجزيئات , ولقد ذكرت في المشاركة بان الجريان المضطرب سبب من اسباب التكهف وهو السبب الثاني , شكرا على رايك , ودمت بحفظ الله .


----------



## محمود كمياء (19 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
نشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولكن لكى يتم زياد التوضيح نرجو عمل مثال للفهم وليكن على مضخة
2.5 متر بالساعة وضغط 3بار ما هى الحسابات التى نقوم بها والمعلومات المطلوبة*​


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

عفوا السبب الثالث من اسباب التكهف (الجريان المضطرب )


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز محمود ,تحية طيبة , ان منع التكهف في المضخات ليس هو الامر متعلق بحسابات تصميمية او بالتصميم
نفسه ولو كان الامر كذلك لانتجت الشركات المصنعة للمضخات مضخات مانعة للتكهف ولاتوجد مضخة طاردة مركزية
يمكن ان تهرب من هذه الظاهرة عند توفر اسبابها ,ولكن يكمن الامر في منع التكهف بادخال اجراءات على النظام لغرض تعديله وهي الاجراءات التي ذكرت , اما باالنسبة لسؤالك حول مثال على ذلك لمضخة كما ذكرت مواصفاتها
فهنالك جدول ومخطط يعطي قيم ال( nsph r)عند تدفق معين (q) وفي حال توفره سوف ارسله بمشاركة ,ولكن اغلب الشركات عند بيعها للمضخات ترسل معه قائمة المواصفات والتشغيل ومن ضمن هذه المواصفات هو (npsh r) عند قيمة معدل التدفق الذي طلبته للمضخة في طلب الشراء , الان اصبح لديك رقم (لل npsh r) وعند شعورك بان هنالك تكهف في المضخة من خلال الاتي :-

1- وضعية النظام محرك- مضخة جيدة ولكن هنالك ضجيج وصوت عال في المضخة .
2- وضعية النظام محرك - مضخة جيدة ولكن هنالك سحب تيار عالي للمحرك (لاتوجد مشكلة كهربائية ) .
3- وضعية النظام محرك - مضخة جيدة ولكن تصريف المضخة قليل (اكثر المشاكل حدوثا ودلالة على التكهف )

الان وعند تعرف على المضخة فيها تكهف استخدم التغيرات على النظام المذكورة في المشاركة واطلع على النتائج
هل هنالك تحسن في النظام وعلوجت المشاكل التي دلت على التكهف اعلاه . اذا كان ذلك نعم فانك من خلال تغيراتك
على النظام جعلت قيمة (npsh a) اعلى من قيمة (npsh r) وتغلبت على التكهف . واذا كانت النتيجة لا ,فمعنى
ذلك ان التكهف كبير واجزاء المضخة من دفاعة و السطح الداخلي للمضخة متضررة بشكل كبير ويتوجب فك المضخة ومعالجة تلك الاجزاء , وشكرا للك .


----------



## علي السلطاني (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكووورة على المعلومة


----------



## محمود كمياء (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكراا على الر والتوضيح ساقوم بالدراسة وسابلغك بما يقابلنى من صعوبات


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بوقرقره (21 فبراير 2010)

thank to you best engineers


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (1 مارس 2010)

جزي الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخ بشار على الشرح المفيد لهذه الظاهرة المهمة


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## qahtan77 (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شرشار (3 أبريل 2010)

اشكر جدا على هذا الطرح المفيد ........
ارجو ان تناقش المشاكل و الحلول على نطاق الdischarge side تحديدا المسافة التى يمكن تغيير قطر الانبوب الخارج الى قطر اكبر من قطر الخرج للمضخة,,,,,


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (3 أبريل 2010)

*اشكر جدا على هذا الطرح المفيد ........
ارجو ان تناقش المشاكل و الحلول على نطاق الdischarge side تحديدا المسافة التى يمكن تغيير قطر الانبوب الخارج الى قطر اكبر من قطر الخرج للمضخة,,,,,
*​

شكرا على الرد وان ماله علاقة ب بهذه الظاهرة على مستوى discharge side هو خنق صمام التفريغ 0 حيث ان تقليل فتحة الصمام الخانق تؤدي الى تقليل npshr للمضخة وبالتالي زيادة ال npsha لها او للنظام وهو المطلوب اما بخصوص تغير قطر الدفع الى اكبر فهو من الممكن وانت تعرف ان جزء الدفع عبارة عن وصلة تمدد exp.joint
مع reducer وصمام لا رجوعي NRV وكذلك صمام العزل وهو من نوع butter fly valve ويجب ان يكون من هذا النوع وليسgate valve لان ال butter ملائم لعملية الخنق throtting عند تغير قطر الدفع مثلا من 4 انج الى 6 انج يتم تغير قطعة الانبوب من المضخة وصولا الى صمام العزل او الخنق وكذلك التوصيلات من صمامات وغيرها تغير الى القطر الجديد لتغير القطر استخدم expantion pipe من 4 الى 6 انج . وشكرا مرة ثانية .



_م0 بشار ( بشار الكربولي )_


----------



## أبو عمر الخالدي (19 أبريل 2010)

معلومات رائعة وذكرتني أيام الكلية والدراسة
المادة هذي أخذت فيها امتياز وكنت أحبها كثير
وخاصة كريفات المضخات وريديال تيب والشغلات هذي

مشكور أخوي والله يجزاك الجنة ويحشرك مع نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم


----------



## kindheart186 (20 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقك ..... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز موضوع مهم جدا في التطبيقات الهندسية للمضخات وكذلك التوربينات المائية 
شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## أبوزيد (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخوي على الموضوع

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nartop (21 أبريل 2010)

سؤال أخي هل ممكن الإفادة من ظاهرة التكهف بشكل إيجابي مثلا في تطبيقات التسخين الهيدروديناميكي


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل*


----------



## alaaazab (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaaazab (3 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## dede62 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## chatze58 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## jomma (7 أكتوبر 2010)

م0بشار الكربولي قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :-_
> 
> 
> وان هذه الظاهرة تحدث نتيجة انفجار فقاعات في مركز المضخة اتية من جزء السحب لها مؤدية الى توليد ضغط كبير بصدمات متناوبة على الاجزاء الداخلية للمضخة وان تدهور الاداء الناتج عن التكهف يسبب تدهورا وتذبب في معدل التدفق وضغط التفريغ للمضخة 0
> ...


----------



## safa aldin (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bast.ahmad24 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك و يرحم والديك و جميع المسلمين والمسلمات و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله.


----------



## ev500 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## kindheart186 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*thank you MR*​


----------



## كرار محمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كرار محمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس م0بشار (ip 217.26.250.50)
الأخ المهندس م0بشار الكربولي (ip 217.26.250.50)

تحياتي أخي الكريم وشكرا على الموضوع .
وقد تم دمج الموضوعين حيث انها لشخص واحد وعنوان واحد .

ملحوظة : أعتقد أنه حصل خطأ أثناء تسجيلكم في الملتقى لذا تعدد الإسم .
أقترح مخاطبة الإدارة في قسم الإقتراحات لإتخاذ المناسب .

شاكر لكم مساهماتكم.وفقكم الله.​


----------



## م. بشار علي (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Engineerbadr (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## kareemkader (5 مايو 2011)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله لك


----------



## abdelrahim (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## saleh77 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور كثير وجزاك ربي خيرآ


----------



## has2006 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## أم بروم (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور .............بشرك الله بالجنة.


----------



## برهم السيد (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لهذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## topee (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية ياشباب
على الشرح الوافي
تقبلوا مروري


----------



## marinz1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## e.medhat (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## الرحال الجريح 2 (2 أغسطس 2012)

great thanks


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ بشار وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## hamada_hamza29 (11 مارس 2013)

*لماذا يكون خط لسحب دائما اكبر وخط الطرد صغير رغم ان كميه الماء الداخله هى نفسها الخارجه ؟ ولماذا يوجد اختناق على خط السحب امام مدخل المضخه والافضل ان يكون هذا الاختناق من اعلى الانبوب او من اسفل الانبوب ؟
*وشكرا


----------



## عمارسامي (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. ارجوا المزيد اذا امكن .. كون المعلومات المذكورة انفا ليست جديدة ..مع حبي واحترامي ..


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم على (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا م بشار ولكن انا اؤيد كلام م جوما فى اضافته العملية واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ahmed21788 (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: ضاهرة التكهف cavitation و ( npsh) في المضخات , هام وقيم .*

شكرا


----------



## ahmed21788 (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## شذا الشهدى (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جدا جدا جدااااااااااا


----------



## عمارسامي (15 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخ بشار..


----------



## ahmed esmil (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند عدنان (24 مايو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررااااا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكل من عنده معلومه مفيده ويشارك الاخرين بها


----------

